# Liberty ambulance or ProCare Medical response



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello fellow medical professionals, 

Looking for opinions and insight I'm currently employed at a small really x12 shady ambo company in LACo. ( cue everyone stating every company in LACo. Is shady) It is finally time for me to part ways with this company. I've put in lots of apps over the past month and recently got two call backs one for ProCare medical response & the other from Liberty ambulance 

Interviewed with ProCare and was told I'm pretty much what there looking for but there are no positions open until the end of the month 

My interview with liberty is coming up soon 

Anyone have any comments about either company they'd like to share to help me make a decision 

Thanks


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dude, those companies probably aren't much different from where you're at now. It'll be like going from a Ford Probe to a Chevy Beretta.......


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2012)

Which Liberty? The LA County one is IFT, probably the same. The Kern County one is an entirely different, ALS 911 service in Ridgecrest, CA.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pretty sure he means Liberty in Los Angeles....


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 29, 2012)

I am talking about the Los Angeles liberty 

And trust me those place are better then where I'm at now 

Pretty sure they don't run rigs built in 1997 with over 359k miles on em or force one member of there crew to leave another with a patient in the ER to go run more calls because the OPs manager forgot what time his regular dyls pts go in and out


----------



## energystar (Oct 29, 2012)

That story is pretty bad haha. I have seen ProCare employees out and about. I am pretty sure they get paid pretty well $12+ if I remember correctly. Its going to be a dialysis derby. If you're current company is also a dialysis derby then it may be better to leave to ProCare just for the extra pay. I don't know much about the quality of the company. I see Liberty out and about but have never had the chance to talk with one of them. Probably a lot of the same stuff as every other company. Why not apply towards a company like Bowers or PRN if you are looking for another IFT company. Care or McCormick are also solid options if you are getting tired of IFTs.


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd like to get in with a 911 co. But it's kinda hard to get in with McCormick all the employees I've talked to say its about who you know unfortunately I don't know the rite people :wacko:


----------



## energystar (Oct 29, 2012)

I have heard the same about McCormick but it never hurts to apply though. Any specific reason you aren't interested in CARE?


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 29, 2012)

I've still applied to McCormick and Care as well just waiting on a reply


----------



## Woodtownemt (Oct 29, 2012)

It depends on what you are trying to do. Procare is a dialysis giant, so expect just that 12hr shift with nothing but. Plus they can operate just as shady as any other. Liberty is some what different as in they try to mix it up. I did an interview with them during the summer. They run 8hr shifts so you will be working 5 days a week on a box. This could be a good or bad thing. They also have medics if you plan on doing that too. Calls range from some dialysis to er, or discharges which is better to nothing. Hope this helps. FYI la county is shutting down any company that does not have la county sticker on there rigs, so keep that in mind when looking for a new company. good luck.


----------



## Notsilent man (Oct 21, 2014)

not so giant anymore. Pro care ambulance was raided today by FBI. FBI is still there ripping them apart


----------



## ResRednek (Nov 16, 2014)

Liberty only has a couple 8 hr cars and the people who've been there for years have those locked down, you'll run 4-10's more than likely and get asked to come in pretty much everyday off because so many people call off and they can't keep people from leaving. With a year or more experience it's $12/hr for 8hr and I want to say $11/hr on 10hr, $11/hr for new EMTS on 8's and $10 on 10's however those are driver rates. Fresh medics make something like $19-20 hr starting. You'll run all over gods green earth and they're just now starting to update their fleet because OC is starting to crack down on age and mileage of rigs otherwise they were just sending all the old and run down rigs to their OC ops out of Santa Ana. Feel free to PM me with any questions I havent answered


----------

